# Plays, or Musicals, or other shows?



## CSCTech (Jan 29, 2010)

Just wanted to see what everyone's production of choice is, we only do musicals, and I do not think I have ever seen a play. Only been to musicals.
I like musicals because the mixture of singing and acting I like, well, then again there's the fact that half the high school students can't sing!
I hate band concerts, always pact and stuffy.
Dance recitals are nice,


----------



## DuckJordan (Jan 30, 2010)

my production of choice is actually a concert, or play they are about the same level and i am not talking about the standard lights on lights off type of concert i am talking about mood lighting special effects and ultimately a more appealing show.

how do you have the budget to do only musicals?


----------



## CSCTech (Jan 31, 2010)

Duck, Because it all comes from the Drama departments. And each one only does one production a year sadly. I am not sure of the rights and production costs and scripts of each one but I am sure it eats up pretty much all of their budget.


----------



## DuckJordan (Jan 31, 2010)

We do a musical every 3 years, with 5 shows a year that's 14 shows between musicals and yes they take a ton of budget but that's why we do other shows it helps supplement the budget.


----------



## WestlakeTech (Jan 31, 2010)

It depends...

Plays and Musicals: depends on the show, usually. Some I like (or even love) and some I hate.

Dance shows: I'm honestly not sure. The only dance shows I've seen were as much "light shows" as anything else so it's hard to tell...

Concert:... depends on the style of music, who's playing it, the songs/pieces...

Overall, I'd probably say it's a tie between plays and musicals. My complaint with the musicals I've seen (all put on by my old high school) is that the choir kids performing really can't act. My only complaint with the plays is that the drama kids aren't too much better.  But I like how they tell a story, which most concerts and dance shows don't do.


----------



## LightingMike (Feb 2, 2010)

I have worked on them all, and I have to say that I like a good drama play the best. It can be so much fun to tell a story with my lights. 

Over all anyshow can be fun, it's what you put into it, and the people you work with. I work a very busy venue that has 4 childrens shows, 4 stand-upnights, 8 main stage productions, three of which are musicals, three or four jazz concerts and a hand full of rentals each year. 

So I am always working one or two shows ahead.


----------



## kiwitechgirl (Feb 7, 2010)

Musicals are definitely number one for me, closely followed by ballets. I'm a musician as well as a stage manager, so being able to use other skills is something I enjoy - we do one big musical a year, and very occasionally a small scale musical as well, and the other stage managers have very quickly learnt that it's not worth trying to argue that someone else should SM the musical....plus I'm the only one of the three of us that reads music, which makes calling from score a lot easier for me than it is for them! In a few years I'd like to move on to SMing for a ballet company, but the issue is that here in NZ we only have one professional ballet company so it may mean shifting to Australia. I don't mind straight plays, and do three or four a year, but they're not my favourite type of show to work on.


----------



## cprted (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm trying to aim my career into the Opera world.


----------

